# White stuff growing in tank, what to do?



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My little fishie, who's fins were rotting until I learned I need to cycle the little 2 gal. tank, now has another issue. Well, it's a water quality issue, I'm sure. There are white cottony threads growing in the water, on the heater, the silk plant, and maybe even on fishie. The water looks cloudy.

What to do? I'm sure it's not healthy and something should be done.

I've been doing daily 10% water changes (started about 10 days ago) and treating the tank with BettaFix (similar to Melafix). I did one dose daily for 5 days, last dose was Sunday. Yesterday, when I noticed the stuff, I did a 50% change, but it's still proliferating.

Thanks,

Susan

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) 2 (I'm cycling a 5 gal. to move him into soon.)
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water? freshwater
3. How long the aquarium has been set up? september, around then
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) 1 male crowntail betta
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? no
6. What temperature is the tank water currently? 75
7. What make/model filter are you using? none (I've a sponge filter on order.)
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? no
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? yes
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? yesterday, 50% 
11. How often do you perform water changes? daily, about 10% or a little more. I had been doing weekly 100% changes until I learned that's why his little fins were rotting. Now the tank is cycling with him in it, unfortunately.
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? 1-2 times daily...3 little pellets, sometimes 2, sometimes 4. 1X week bloodworms. Yesterday, for the first time in eons, he got a pea.
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? none
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? see above.
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. pH is high, been problematic. Also have a master liquid test kit on order. UPS has it now!
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? liquid pH
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank? this fishie, active in its little pet store container. Bought in september, I think.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

I had a beta that made the white puffy stuff on the top. I was never to worried about it, and it eventually went away on its own.


----------

